# Saratoga, NY B/T/F returned



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

German Sheperd: Cleo is a 7 year old spayed female. She is housebroken and good with kids. Cleo was adopted and returned because she wasnt fond of her male neighbor. She is a great dog!


518-885-4113


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

wonder what they mean by male neighbor - human or dog?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

We have been called by the shelter as they are full and having to euthanize, unless they can get some dogs out of there. Cleo was a dog we had committed to a while ago but then she got placed. She has been returned yet again, I see, from the website. She may have been returned 3 times now. 

I went to see this girl last Feb., I took her out and she was quiet, did not bark or go after the other dogs around her. At that time Peppertree was going to take her and another GSD that was there but both got adopted out. Peppertree is now full and can not take this sad girl in, can anyone help this girl?


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

OMG! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

She doesn't look 6.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow! Think she would make a good ice GSD??? Southwind GSD?


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

she is absolutly stunning!!!!!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

She really is striking! I sure hope someone can save her... (Is the 3rd time the charm?)


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Richard, I think any dog would make a great ice dog if they were with you!!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden Wow! Think she would make a good ice GSD??? Southwind GSD?


Richard I am so glad you are ready to open your heart again to another sweet lady in need. I think she would love to be a ice princess.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I called the shelter today but they did not call me back.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Why has she been returned, 3 times, no less?? I would consider her, but I would like to know if she has a serious issue that keeps bringing her back to the shelter.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Got an email last night that she went to a rescue.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful girl! glad to hear she went to rescue


----------

